# Got my first chromer this past weekend!



## MitchMitcherson (Jun 28, 2016)

Went out to Foote dam last Sunday. Was frigid, and snowy but managed to catch my first (two!) steelies! Caught on some spawn that I managed to grab off a king in the betsie early this fall. What a great feeling, just wanted to share. Was well worth the frozen fingers. Haven’t caught a salmonoid over here on the east since the glory days, off the pier in oscoda about 12 years ago when I was about 14 years old. Good luck and tight lines fellas! Can’t wait to get another one on!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Those are chunky little Skippers! Great table fare, and they usually have the feedbag on at this time of year. Congrats on your catch. 

Sauteed in butter, with minced onion, and minced garlic is a great way to prepare those.

P.S. I love the feet-in-pictures for perspective.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and QUIT SMOKING. Hell, you could buy a decent pair of socks with all the money you'll be saving.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Congrats on some east side fish! There has been a lot of fish that size at the dam this fall. I've kept a couple that were bleeders and indeed they are delish! I like lots of lemon pepper and butter sear


----------

